# video review of Trophy Blends scents



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I recently discovered Trophy Blends Scents and was blown away by this product. I put together this video review to show the advantages I found that Trophy Blends has over other scents on the market.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

You just reminded me I need to go check the scrape I made with them. BB in a few.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Well the scrape made with Trophy Blend is showing signs of activity. Thats really saying something because I forget to freshen it up after the rain. I freshened it up again with some more Trophy Blend Herd blend. We will see what happens now if it does not rain on it any time soon. It does seem to be working though even though it rained like cat's & dog's on it.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been using the Earth as acover scent in combination with a scent eliminator and properly washing my clothes have not been busted one time this year. I have had deer walk right on the trail I used to get to my stand as well as had them down wind of me and not been busted yet. Our pre rut should be heating up soon so I'll be trying out a drag rag with Trophy Blends doe in estrus on it.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Sounds like its working for you guys keep up the good work, I love to here positive things like this. :darkbeer:


----------



## richardh8700 (Feb 8, 2008)

*scent*

Just placed an order from website to give it a try.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes Igot your order and it will ship out tomorrow. thanks for the order


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

The scrape I made using the Herd Blend is seeing steady activity now. It seems as though several deer have taken it over. The Mrs. ground blind is set-up by it & I am looking forward to her taking a buck there.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Sounds like you may just whack a big one this year? I cant wait to see some pics, keep up the good work.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I put some of the doe in estrous on a drag rag this morning and layed down a good trail. I had a buck come in and sniff around he trailed in right to where I hung the rag but he was only sporting about 20" of horns so I let him walk. Next wekend though I head to Kansas. I hope to get one with about 100 more inches than the one I spotted this weekend.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Last week I used Trophy Blends Doe scent on my boots as cover because I had to walk right down the deer trail to my stand. Shot this little one as it walked my trail right to me. Shot was at 13 yards facing me & never had a clue I was there.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Well at that range what eles could you shoot at, did the dang thing reach up and kiss you first??:darkbeer:


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Placed a order the other day, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Nice review, check it out


----------



## warchild (May 26, 2009)

*video review*

Good review. I been using mine since the day I recieved it. The area I hunt has had surveyors in it lately and I still have spooked deer coming in in the morning.Maybe this weekend I can bag a doe(required before taking a buck on Base). I wish Trophy Blends made a product for attracting hogs that wouldn't be considered baiting. I'd buy it too.I can hunt hogs year round,no limit.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Well in my opinion gthere is a difference between baiting and attracting, baiting is usually done by using a food source, I offer several scents that could be used as a "cover scents and the hogs would smell it a come in:thumbs_up its all in how you use it, also it vertually undetectable, and again read the laws of your state and see just what it says, remember you cant use a cinnamon bun as bait for bears, but there is nothing that says you cant smell like a cinnamon bun!!!!



warchild said:


> Good review. I been using mine since the day I recieved it. The area I hunt has had surveyors in it lately and I still have spooked deer coming in in the morning.Maybe this weekend I can bag a doe(required before taking a buck on Base). I wish Trophy Blends made a product for attracting hogs that wouldn't be considered baiting. I'd buy it too.I can hunt hogs year round,no limit.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

That was a great review. Looks like I'm going to have to get some for next season.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Cool thats great to here, also if you do a search on AT for Trophy Blend, you will see a lot of great feedback.



x-force hunter said:


> That was a great review. Looks like I'm going to have to get some for next season.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am intrerested in this product as are some of my friends what would it take to become a dealer we live on the eastern shore of maryland and besides local shops the next places we can get equipment is walmart or gander mountain


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

PM Sent Bud.



donn92 said:


> I am intrerested in this product as are some of my friends what would it take to become a dealer we live on the eastern shore of maryland and besides local shops the next places we can get equipment is walmart or gander mountain


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Putting this back up, time to start thinking about getting scents stocked up for the season they work great as an attractant for trial camera locations.


----------

